# Corsair Carbide 400C fehlende Abstandshalter



## Nuumia (12. Januar 2019)

Sehr geehrtes Corsair Team,

Ich stehe vor einem Problem. habe mir für einen neuen PC Build dieses Gehäuse ausgesucht und stehe nun vor dem Problem, das keine Abstandshalter dabei sind.
Ich kann das Mainboard nicht fixieren, weil abgesehen vom Gehäuse selbst keinerlei Zubehör dabei war.
Das ist gerade sehr ärgerlich, da ich so logischerweise nicht in der Lage die einzelnen Komponenten einzubauen.
Eventuell übersehe ich auch etwas.

MfG!


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. Januar 2019)

Abstandshalter sollten schon vormontiert sein.

Neu gekauft und kein Zubehör?


----------



## Nuumia (12. Januar 2019)

Alles gut. Ich war nur blind. Im Festplattenkäfig unter der Abdeckung war noch im HDD Schacht ne kleine Schachtel mit sämtlichen Schrauben. Hab den echt nicht gesehen.
Hab ich mal wieder Panik umsonst gehabt.  Thema hat sich auch schon wieder erledigt.

MfG!


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Januar 2019)

Hi Nuumia,

danke für das Update. Ja, das Zubehör bei unseren Gehäusen wird in der Regel in einem braunen Karton in einem der HDD Schächte verstaut. Sollte etwas fehlen, können wir zumeist auch Ersatz raussenden. Dafür einfach bei uns über das Kundenportal via http://support.corsair.com/ melden.

Grüße


----------

